

Senator Kerry visits talking Entrepreneurship - vineet
http://www.masschallenge.org/blog/senator-kerry-visits-masschallenge-talks-entrepreneurship

======
vineet
Personally, seeing Senator Kerry was great in seeing the awareness of the
importance of Entrepreneurship within the current government.

Ofcourse, I am a little skeptical, but with the launch of Startup America
Partnership it seems that some concrete steps are being taken in helping
Entrepreneurs.

~~~
tydanco
Agree totally, Vineet.

------
kbuttner
Great to see the White House, the President and now Senators shining the
spotlight on entrepreneurship and the central role it plays!

